# which shampoo/conditioner



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been using the Day to Day shampoo made by Chris Christensen. 

I bathe Axel every 2 weeks. He is a 1 year old and still has some soft puppy hair.

I love the lingering mild coconut scent of the shampoo, which seems to last at least 10 days or so. 

I don't use conditioner.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

It isn't dog stuff but I've had really good results with the Aussie brand shampoo and conditioner for people. http://m.aussie.com/en-US?utm_sourc...ent=s04GSYXhj|dm_33376542752_e_aussie shampoo I don't know if you have access to that brand. I've been using the "Family" line on Hazel and it has been doing a great job at keeping her fluffy and tangle free. 

I wash her first with just a round of Dawn brand dish soap to cut through the grime and oils and then I shampoo and condition with the Aussie stuff and I've been very happy with the outcome so far.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I used to use Isle of dogs on my Lhasa and loved it, but after reading another post here on the forum and heard some members talk about Pantene color preserve volume shampoo & conditioner I tried it when I got my poo puppy, and it works great. I dilute both about 6:1 (6 parts water/1 part product)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also use Pantene (Classic formula) diluted of course!


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

I was always under the impression that you had to use dog shampoo because of the ph level? Am I wrong


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Google ....A Study of the pH of Pet & Human Shampoo by Barbara Bird
Very informative!!! Her BBird Groom Blog is excellent!


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Google ....A Study of the pH of Pet & Human Shampoo by Barbara Bird
> Very informative!!! Her BBird Groom Blog is excellent!


 Thanks. Just read it. Very interesting :blush:


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

For coat change the HUGEST lifesaver has been the Bark to Basics Greek Yogurt shampoo and conditioner, I dilute the conditioner and use as a leave in and I don't have to brush for 8-10 days and her coat isn't tacky or greasy after. Thank goodness because Khaleesi's hair is nearing half a foot and she smells soooooooooo good for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> For coat change the HUGEST lifesaver has been the Bark to Basics Greek Yogurt shampoo and conditioner, I dilute the conditioner and use as a leave in and I don't have to brush for 8-10 days and her coat isn't tacky or greasy after. Thank goodness because Khaleesi's hair is nearing half a foot and she smells soooooooooo good for nearly 2 weeks.


Just Googled it but can't sell top find anywhere that sells it in the UK. I am sad now as it sound s really good and I can imagine it smells lovely to


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Jammster said:


> Just Googled it but can't sell top find anywhere that sells it in the UK. I am sad now as it sound s really good and I can imagine it smells lovely to


I get it from Groomer's Choice and I believe they ship outside the US, hope that helps  Bark 2 Basics Blueberry Greek Yogurt Shampoo Gallon-Groomer's Choice


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

nice...i want to keep penny in a long coat maybe ill try this...is the smell the only difference between the greek ones? pomegranate sounds good.


----------

